# Slovenia



## db(UK) (Aug 12, 2008)

HI, Just wondering if anyone has used Mobile Adventures Biking for a biking holiday and if so how did you find them?

Cheers Dave


----------



## majmun325 (Jun 11, 2007)

i heard that they are really good and guys from mbr spent a week with them and they couldnt praise them enough! Actually I am from Slovenia and one of MA is really good friend of my friend. 
When do you think of going to Slovenia? How many of you is going?
Check aswell: http://www.alptrails.at/ 
I know personally Lisa and Klemen and they are amazing guides. We spent together last year biking in Austria. Contact them and say that you've been given contact by Jure Merhar.

cheers


----------



## db(UK) (Aug 12, 2008)

Many thanks majmun325

We have booked four days riding with Mobile adventures for Sept, so we are well looking forward to it!


----------



## majmun325 (Jun 11, 2007)

do you already have destinations? 
I would recomend: Čaven, Velika Planina, Pohorje, Dobrča, Blegoš, maybe half a day in bike park Kranjska Gora and second half on peaks around Kranjska Gora (Tromeja, Trupejevo poldne...) anyway guys from MA know the best trails in Slovenia!!! You will enjoy for sure and you will come back to Slovenia, the scenery will make you speachless...and the trails are gonna put a smile on your face


----------



## db(UK) (Aug 12, 2008)

Hope So - Should be Good Fun!


----------



## faca5 (Nov 6, 2010)

You can miss.


----------

